# The Bombing Brigade destroyed my dorm!!!!!



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

So I don't know if they knew, but Wednesdays are my worst days! Expecting a small packing (containing a new lighter) I checked my mail receiving a piece of paper stating I had a large package! So still not thinking about how big a lighter really is, I just gave the lady at the front desk the slip. And to my surprise she came back with a 31Lbs box. It was big enough for me to say, I don't think that is mine(my mistake) yet it had my name on it. Instantly I knew I had just gotten destroyed!

I was victim to the Illinois Bombing Brigade! A College Collerador Kit Bomb (as they stated)
Including a cooler, beads, a digital hygrometer, and a sweet Xikar cutter!
Along with that I got bombarded by over 100...yeah 100 cigars which included:
Olivas - Arganeses- Fumas - Oliveros
Gurkha - Robaina- VigilantEs - Vegas'
Rocky Patels - Punch- Camanchos - A Fuentes
Romeo Y Julietas - Indianos- Perdomos - Legends

And alot more, some unlabeled and some I have never even heard of! Needless to say I have been severally wounded and it will take much time of healing!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Man,you got SLAMMED!!!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow look at all that! Way to Go IBB


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg. crazy hit


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

:errrr: that is totally awesome!! 
uhh when are you coming over? maybe i could help you with the "healing" process..:redface:


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh wow what a hit!! The Illinois Bombing Brigade is most definately the real deal. Enjoy the smokes bro, and to think in just a few short weeks you will have all summer to enjoy your cigars chilling in your coolador.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

nice hit, excellent hit showoffs, really nice hit.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow thats just crazy i say crazy!/very nice send out


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Now we're talkin'! That's something right there. WTG IBB!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

IBB! You rock. Certainly made a name for yourselves quickly!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ill. in the Hiz House -NICE J O B - Pictures speak for themselves--- Man I think this might start something up with the group from TX.---


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn! You got smoked!


----------



## Nemea Zehn (Apr 14, 2008)

How the heck did you survive that bomb?! Amazing Bomb!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

you;ve fallen victim to the big guys roughing up the college kids...i got one too from Sam in January, its amazing what this board is willing to do to some unsuspecting college kids!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

That is incredible. Seriously I am still picking my jaw up off the floor. So generous. You must be thrilled, being in college myself I know that the cigar budget is hard to keep afloat but now it looks like you are set at least through the summer!

Great job IBB. That is just insanely generous. I freaking love CL.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

*Damn...that's the biggest, most intense bomb I've ever seen. Congrats jb on an awesome, awesome score. 
IBB....never been to Illinois, but if that's the way you guess roll, then I've definatley been missin out. Congrats on an awe-inspiring gift! Amazing.*


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Man I wish the IBB was around when I went to NIU in the 70's. I could have used a cooler...LOL


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh My Lord are they dangerous Congrats on being a victim!

IBB, you guys ROCK!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW the IBB isnt playing around!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

The people on the board are just amazing. Totally speechless. You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Those guys from IL are freakin' nuts! That is awesome! Now you have to figure out how the hide it so your stash won't get bummed.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicely done gents! WTG.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dude, you are feeling the hurt. Looks like them horns got sawed off.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy hell!!!!!! They opened a HUGE can of whoop-ass on you!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dude I hope someone hooks me up that good when i move to naca - nowhere in the middle of july for school, theres not a cigar shop up there for miles.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> The people on the board are just amazing. Totally speechless. You guys ROCK!!!!


Whats that gerry you need help cleaning your house be right there.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow!!! Good stuff!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

that is an amazing hit. 

way to go ibb


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to say, that is one of the best bombs I have seen...


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Well thoguht out!!!

VERY NICE job IBB!!!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

total destruction. what a great hit :biggrin:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Woohoo!!! Man, what a massacre...glad to see you survived. Looks like you are set for a great Summer...


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude that is crazy....now you have a much larger collection than me. Simply amazing hit by the IBB


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol holy crap man!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Whoa! Holy Crap! I'm glad your wednesday turned around... you can't complain for a while now with all those cigars to calm you down lol.


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, I wanna go back to school!!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

wow...that must have hurt!!!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

A hundred cigars, daaamn, it took me several months to hit that point. That's one hell of a starter's gift!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

IBB just showing off! That's just pure, unadulterated carnage...good luck with your healing from that my friend. That's gonna take a minute; moment of slience please...


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dude, you flat got hooked up! That's a pretty cool gift for someone in college. Nice work guys.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah guys! I still cant believe it! It so hard for me to pick what I want to smoke now! Usually I would only have 1 or 2 different types so the choice wasn't hard..but now...wow! Now that I actually have an arsenal I can beginning picking off my victims one by one!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!! Nice hit!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Those guy's of IBB are AMAZING! They blew me to pieces not to long-ago as I am still recovering! Super hit Guy's!*


----------

